# Idolomantis Ooths



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

Okay, so here it goes. I have finally found a tanzanian supplier that I could get some sense out of, and we worked on a deal. I said to this guy I would pay after recieving the parcel only, and to my suprise eh said yeah, that was okay.

So, I ordered 2 idolomantis ooths first, just to see if it was a fix or not. And he emailed me back saying he sent them in an envelope. I thought..ugh they are to get crushed in an envelope.

And so I was correct..

these are how the ooths arrived..












Do you think there is any possibility they might still hatch?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hmm.. did they start to hatch in the envelope do you reckon? Try inubating it, might still hatch


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 28, 2005)

an envelope ?

you picked a slow tanzanian


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

na...was no hatch in the envelope. The largest one I think is very close to hatching...I very slightly sliced off the end, and there were almost fully formed pupae type things in there. I sewed the end back on, and am going to incubate it. The other one was just a ball of goo..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 28, 2005)

> an envelope ?you picked a slow tanzanian


Just what I was thinking, lol

If this is how he exports things I don't think I'd continue using them, however thats up to you

as far as hatching I've no idea, if it was me I'd incubate them anyway and see what happpens


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah, well nothing to lose from giving an attempt at icubation


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah...I know other peopel that have recieved them in envelopes, tanzanians really dont know how to package. He emailed back and said he would send me more in a box...no I gotta hope that wont be a paper box..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

> ...no I gotta hope that wont be a paper box..Cheers,
> 
> Ian


lol


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 28, 2005)

> yeah...I know other peopel that have recieved them in envelopes, tanzanians really dont know how to package. He emailed back and said he would send me more in a box...no I gotta hope that wont be a paper box..Cheers,
> 
> Ian


bit of a generalisation, lol  

cant say that all are

I know of one good tanzanian exporter although as far as I'm aware he doesn't send things by post, only air freight which means to make it worth while you need to spend $1000-2000 since shipping is around $300

If only I had the money I'd be importing from Tanzania &amp; Nicuragua every year, lol, perhaps more places


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

lol...you know what I mean, the supposed tanzanian "supplier" Either scam you, or send em in packaging :roll:

Yeah, I know there are a few. One guy I emailed there was a limit of under $5000, so that was no good.

But like you say..shipping can be so pricey.

This guy charged me $30 for shipping, it was no differetn to how one would send a letter!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 28, 2005)

Ian, i had the same experience from Tanzania dealer few months ago. They sent it in envelope instead of box. So the ooth were crushed, they were undeveloped nymphs inside the ooth bad they are either dead (maybe due to pressure changes during transit) or dried. Another hatched out in the envelope. Bummer!


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Damn... you coulda actuly had some nymphs Yen! :x


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah, I know yen, it sux!

Oh well....maybe they will learn some day...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 28, 2005)

It's always nice to find a reliable exporter, there are some out there so don't be put off people.


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

I believe this guy is a reliable trader...I mean, he sent the stock before payment. I have recieved an email from his also, saying he is sorry, will send me another 2 ootheca, this time..IN A BOX!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

BOX?! (aleluya)


----------



## chinomathboy (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, I received some last month. Most have hatched, only waiting on two more to hatch... hehehe... I have many nymphs for trade...

I also had the same problem, dealer sent ooth in envelop. They all arrived CRUSHED, not sure what they are thinking...

:roll:


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 28, 2005)

another thought

if it was sent in an envelope it wouldn't have been put in a condition suitable for animals, pressure &amp; temp in plane would have been wrong, this is why importing has high shipping costs, they need to be kept warm etc

not sure how this would affect oothecae though


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ian, too bad you could't sent the guy your hand in an envelope and when he opened it, slap the out of him. ( I would love to live in cartoonland) :lol: Anyway why don't you send him the directions of packaging properly via E-mail. Then maybe he will understand. Good Luck.


----------

